# Driving to Killarney from Dublin -Best Route.



## BOXtheFOX (3 May 2011)

If I am driving to Killarney from Dublin which is the quickest route. Is it via Limerick or Cork or some other route?  Forget about the scenic element of the trip.


----------



## wbbs (3 May 2011)

Via Limerick, stick to main route, motorway most of the way and from Limerick on road quite good through Newcastlewest/Abbeyfeale etc.  Worst bit is through Adare if you hit it the wrong time as in anything from about 4 p.m. onwards.


----------



## Mucker Man (3 May 2011)

Defo go Via Limerick, at least a half hour saving and better roads than going via Michelstown.


----------



## ajapale (3 May 2011)

This other thread concerns Kenmare but some of the points are relevant. Dublin to Kenmare quickest route driving?

I would go via Limerick-Adare-NCW-Abbeyfeal-CastleIsland (bypassed) Farranfore.

Adare can be a nightmare at school pickup times and any afternoon when there is a wedding on. Similar situation at NCW & Abbeyfeale.


----------

